# I give up: 1 year looking for methanol line the size of rice.



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

I've had my Turbonetics Methanol Kit installed for 1 year, uses: 0
No one, no where has a simple nylon, rubber, p/u, line the size of a grain of rice. I've tried the tubing shops, hardware stores, hobby shops, Lowes, Home depot, JC Whitney and independent custom build shops
Turbonetics will not helpful and just say, " We don't know."
I want a line compatible with Methanol in:
~ 3.9mm O.D.
~ 2.4mm I.D.
In 12' 
Discuss
EDIT: For proper size 


_Modified by The A1 and A2 German at 5:20 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: I give up: 1 year looking for methanol line the size of rice. (The A1 and A2 German)*

Did you mean ~3.9mm O.D. and ~2.4mm *I.D.*?
Additionally, please describe the fittings to which you're connecting; I may be able to point you in the right direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: I give up: 1 year looking for methanol line the size of rice. (BLSport)*

Yes, I just edited the post, 2.4mm I.D. and contected to:

That itty bitty barb as seen on the pump (as well as the nozzle).


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: I give up: 1 year looking for methanol line the size of rice. (The A1 and A2 German)*

Your dimensions approximate to 3/32" I.D. and 5/32" O.D.
McMaster-Carr should be able to provide you with some options; lots of choices in tubing materials and sizes.
Additionally, I believe the small barb fitting installed in the outlet of your pump could be swapped out for something larger (i.e., more common) that would give you even more options in tubing materials/properties for this application; you could adapt it back down to the smaller diameter when you reach the nozzle, or use a different nozzle that is designed for use with the larger tubing.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: I give up: 1 year looking for methanol line the size of rice. (BLSport)*

Thanx man, you got me excited there for a minute, and as I'm finding they do not have it small enough.
And the problem again comes into play on the conversion and the same problem.......there are no transition barbs/fittings to convert to carry the length to the nozzle. 
And my nozzle is already fixed to my IC piping, not to mention the nozzle is specific for that kit







.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: I give up: 1 year looking for methanol line the size of rice. (The A1 and A2 German)*

Not familiar with your particular system; is the nozzle threaded? If so, what thread is it? If not, how does it attach to your IC piping?
There are lots of different nozzles out there, and they're relatively inexpensive; worst case, you could probably match the flow rating of your current nozzle with one of a different style that would allow you to use a more common tubing size.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: I give up: 1 year looking for methanol line the size of rice. (BLSport)*

My nozzle is threaded and my IC piping was attempted to be tapped for threads to screw it in. A problem became with the IC piping wall thickness wasn't enough to tap for threads so I had to JB Weld it on for a secure fit and boost wouldn't push it out since I already made the hole.
So I'm in a position where I wouldn't want to remove it since it's now bonded to my IC piping and also not the easiest to get to in it's location. 
I know, I know, I ran everything hidden so you couldn't see anything and for a clean install....didn't think it'd be a quest just for some nylon/rubber line.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: I give up: 1 year looking for methanol line the size of rice. (The A1 and A2 German)*

I was checking out the details of your kit in its installation instructions (http://turboneticsinc.com/foru...l.pdf), and it looks like they supply "4mm" nylon tubing with the kit for the outlet to nozzle connection; I presume they're referring to the the tubing's OD based on the dimensions you provided earlier.
If that's the case, looks it may not be too hard to find...
4mm OD nylon tubing
Hopefully this is what you're looking for, and it works out for you.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: I give up: 1 year looking for methanol line the size of rice. (BLSport)*

Thanx for the link, I believe the problem I had with the 4mm is there is a standard I.D. associated with 4mm and this one was off....

I think I'll but a couple over the next and test for fit....in all I'm only really worried about the I.D.. If it comes down to it I could attempt to seal/bond or glue for a secure fit to the barb, the others just slipped off.
Thanx for all your help! -Blake


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: I give up: 1 year looking for methanol line the size of rice. (The A1 and A2 German)*

You're welcome, and best of luck!


----------

